# Moved ON to QC - Filing Taxes



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

I just moved to QC from ON on November 1st and found out that the taxes I file are supposed to be in QC since I'll be living there on December 31st (what a joke). 

Since it's only two months, I could possibly hold off on switching my health card and driver's license until early January. I still work in ON and my parent's home is in ON about 50 min from my place, so I can 'pretend' that I've not fully moved. Unless I screwed up the math, filing in QC means I'd owe an extra ~$2000 in provincial taxes (to pay for services I didn't have access to for 10 months...)

Anyone have experience with this? Is it a risk to wait and switch it over in January? Should I just bite the bullet and file in QC and deal with throwing that money down the drain?

Thanks


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

If you are expecting to get advice on an open forum on how to perjure yourself and break several provincial laws, don't hold your breath.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i believe you'd pro-rate your quebec return for the 2 months you do reside here, but check this out. It's a common situation so they should be able to tell you over the phone.

if pro-rating, this would apply to deductions as well.


----------



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

The pro-rating is something I'd have no problem with. I have zero issue paying taxes for services I am using (ie. 2 months). I just find it strange that I'd be required to pay 12 months worth of taxes despite living in the province for 2. I'm not trying to break the law, but am looking for advice from people who've been in similar situations.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

benh, you have your replies on here already

now go phone Revenu Quebec like a good boy


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The Tax Tips web site recommends:


> Tax Tip: If you are moving to a lower tax rate province, do it before December 31st. If you are moving to a higher tax rate province, wait till after December 31st.


http://www.taxtips.ca/filing/provinceofresidence.htm

So I wouldn't hold my breath that there will be pro-rating.


Cheers


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

eclectic you & Tax Tips could be right.

when i took up residency in quebec from overseas, though, revenue quebec wanted the return pro-rated.

perhaps the big difference is that i wasn't moving to quebec from another canadian province, i was moving back to canada from europe


----------



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup, I believe that is the case. Province to province, they do not prorate. 

I guess I can keep my documents in ON since they don't need to be switched over to Jan, and I could split my residence time between my place in QC and my family's in ON to maintain 'primary' residence in ON until January 31st.


----------



## moisimplementmoi (Oct 20, 2014)

motl said:


> Yup, I believe that is the case. Province to province, they do not prorate.
> 
> I guess I can keep my documents in ON since they don't need to be switched over to Jan, and I could split my residence time between my place in QC and my family's in ON to maintain 'primary' residence in ON until January 31st.


don't forget that means that even though you are in Quebec you will still be covered under OHIP until May 1st, so make sure any procedure that is performed in Quebec has a same or higher reimbursement rate in Ontario, if not you will pay the difference


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

You can not prorate. You're stuck paying the taxes - it also works the other way. So if you're smart, lick your wounds this year and come back to Canada before next December and you'll be ok.

I lived in Quebec and there are very few financial reasons to move there albeit there are a few...


----------

